# 1976 Case 1370



## trasreno (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi All;

I bought a 1976 Case 1370. It starts well and drives forward well. I can not seem to get it into reverse!! Is there something I don't know here???

It went in reverse when they delivered it, as it backed off the truck.

trasreno


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome aboard first & foremost.

As far as a 1370, even though I spent many hours in my brothers, it was a lot of moons ago. I can't even remember the shifting pattern.  And I wasn't always consuming adult beverages after operating either. But my wife was a newly wed, so I might have had something else on my mine. 

Hopefully someone with much, much more wisdom than I will be along soon.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a thumb lever on the powershift knob? Our 1896 had one as a lockout but the 2294 didn’t, so I don’t know if a 1370 would. Cousins have one but haven’t even sat on it in years.


----------

